# Gary Numan - Leamington Assembly on Friday



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

A bit of a long shot but anyone from here off to Leamington Assembly on Friday to see gary Numan..especially as the Playground Festival is now cancelled at brixton on Friday


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not; but I can't think of Gary Numan without thinking of the mighty boosh:






:lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> I'm not; but I can't think of Gary Numan without thinking of the mighty boosh:
> 
> :lol:


Brilliant....:lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a gig...brill...roll on the tour in November......some pics here...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151488172711309.1073741827.622911308&type=1


----------

